# Did my female betta eat all the eggs ?



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey guys , so earlier my time (4pm) my pair _*Orchid HMPK* male x *Royal Blue HMPK* female_ were in an embrace for about *20-40mins.* While I was busy doing something else , I notice my female was hiding in a corner and as I looked into the nest, I see ALOT of eggs dangling and falling so the male constantly brings them back up like a regular male betta father. I looked at the female and she still looks full of eggs with verti stripes . NOT stress stripes hori. So I thought to myself *"maybe I should leave her in there incase they go at it again"* . I left to my friends house for a Potluck and came back home around 9pm. Came home, went strait to my breeding tank, looked in the nest, and found NO eggs except probably 3 or 4 . I looked everywhere on the surface and see nothing . I looked at my female and she *still looks full of eggs* . *Do you guys think she ate them ? *

I conditioned them with blood worms for *2 weeks* before breeding with water changes and IAL as water conditioner and Stress Coat+ . My breeding setup, 10gallons, sponge filter, some aquatic plants, aged [email protected] 3 inches with IAL, IAL itself in the water, small plastic bowl for nest,dimmed lights for a more natural way since in the wild bettas normally spawn in shallow low sunlight areas, and a heater set to *84*degrees. My tank is also covered in towel on the sides and back/front, I also used a garbage bag to wrap the top of my tank to keep the moist in . Everyone has their own way of breeding and this is mines, works for me *PERFECTLY*. *Should I recondtion them AGAIN ?* She isn't really beat up , probably just small torns from here to there . I also remember her actually helping the male picking up eggs and spitting them out into the bubble nest . So now I'm quite lost and stressed on what to do . This is my *4th* batch on betta breeding, and my FIRST time of this happening . help ? Thanks guys .


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

She probably ate the eggs, but you can try again in 22 days or one month. Tell me something. Did you breed them before?


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

Probably but who knows . Yes I have bred before .


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

I thought it was their first time,


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Sometimes the eggs are on top of the nest.I don't think your female is daring enough to eat the eggs when the male is there LOL.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably male ate them, not female. Usually females snack on them while picking them up from the floor during spawning. Not sure why, sometimes males eat their eggs later, not immediately. This has nothing to do with egg's fertility/quality. You can try the same pair after a week (feed frozen blood worms or other live foods). BUT male will probably eat them again. *Sometimes* a month interval (or more) changes male's behavior, specially young males.


----------



## NeonELX (Nov 4, 2012)

Im pretty sure he snacked on a few lol but I guess reconditioning them again sounds okay, thanks


----------

